# Wild Boar Ribs w/ upcoming Qview



## polishmeat (Aug 31, 2009)

Guys,

Just picked up two slabs of wild boar ribs from this place called Czimers, which is only 10 minutes away from me.  Only cost me 4.50/lb.   They're on the smoker now at 220 using hickory.  Rubbed them down with Magic Dust.  Will definitely wrap them later so they don't lose their moisture, since it's a lean type of meat.  I'll post follow up pics later.


----------



## walle (Aug 31, 2009)

Polish,
sounds good already!  I had the opportunity to eat some wild boar, and was amazed at the lack of _WILD_ - I guess I expect that on those types of game.
Anyway, looking forward to your picts.
Tracey


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds good, Martin.   Looking forward to the qview.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 31, 2009)

czimers is a neat place, I got some of these boar ribs a few months ago, pretty good, make sure to trim off some of the fat on top, it is kind of gamey. the meat however is really "porky".

I have a post on that smoke somewhere on here.


----------



## polishmeat (Aug 31, 2009)

Jim,

Ya, very cool place - talked to Richard, real cool guy gave me a bit of background of the family business and about the meat they get and where from.  Definitely going back to try other stuff such as the lion and black bear ribs.  

I know what you mean about the fat on top, took the membrane off on the bone side, and the meat side looked like it had another "membrane" on the meaty side.  I tried pulling it a bit with no luck, it wasn' too thick so I just left it on.  They're in the smoker, about to foil em up a bit in a minute.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 31, 2009)

We talked the other night about that place. Did you fine out if they would ship some meat ? I hope so they have a bunch of exotics meats that are really good. But I would like to see the Qview of those ribs. I will be talking to you soon.


----------



## polishmeat (Sep 2, 2009)

Here it is guys, finally getting around to posting the QView of the wild boar ribs.  So, I was totally let down with these, they were pretty darn tough, even though I smoked them for about 4.5 hours, spritzing and foiling.   Although the Q looked and smelled great, the meat was really, really gamey.   I wish I had a dog that could eat up the rest, so I had to toss them, really inedible.  Might just be my taste, or perhaps an old pig.  I wil NOT be making these again, and am sticking to good 'ol pork!  I'm actually smoking some BBs right now, more QView to come in another thread.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 2, 2009)

If they were really, really gamey I'll bet you any money they came off a boar pig. And what's a city boy like you doin eatin wild meat??? LMAO


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 2, 2009)

The wild boar spares I got from czimers worked out pretty well. I marinated mine in pineapple juice overnight.

www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75773


----------



## oneshot (Sep 2, 2009)

Most people that hunt wild boar won't eat a boar, they're to gamey tasting!!!!!  Hunters want the smaller sows, around 90 or 100 lbs is some lip smackin good eatin stuff!!!!! That store may be gettin mostly boars and a sow here and there.....


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear you didn't like them Martin, but you never know till ya try.


----------



## patcap (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm an avid pig hunter and I've eaten everything from the small sows to medium boars, and the only one that was the least bit gamey was a 150 lb sow.  The trick is to get to the animal quickly after death and castrate the boar.  That seems to solve the problem.  By nature the wild pigs are going to be tough.  They live a pretty tough life and there is very little fat on them.  I've never tried to eat the ribs on any of mine.  I usually just have the rib meat turned into cajun smoked sausage, but I imagine the ribs would be tough and dry because of the low fat content.  Sorry you had a bad experience.  I hope to rid myself of a large boar this weekend and if I get him, I plan to try to smoke the ribs.  I'll let you know how it turns out if it works out.


----------



## polishmeat (Sep 3, 2009)

Pat,

That sounds great! Yes, please post your results - I'm very curious.  From what I'm gathering, it was either an old pig or it wasn't castrated in time.  I actually remember that from the old country, they would castrate the farm pigs right after they slaughtered them for some reason, never understood that.


----------



## patcap (Sep 3, 2009)

I think it has something to do with the testosterone leaching into the meat, but I'm no expert by any means. I do know that the sow that was gamey still had some milk from nursing even though her piglets seemed to be weaned and my theory is that the extra hormones are what made her gamey. I see no reason why the same wouldn't be true for the boar.  But, let's not get ahead of ourselves.  First I have to take the boar, a task not so easy.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Patcap, where is that boar???? LOL   I'm a hunter and know it ain't easy!!!!!  How about some pics when ya get one????


----------



## supervman (Sep 7, 2009)

You know. I'd LOVE to try those and they "LOOK" really good but the thing I noticed is that there's no pull back on the meat to expose some bone. 

Perhaps they needed to be done longer like a spare rib? ? ? ? 

Maybe "IF" you try em again they need to be more of a 3-2-1???? 

Points for tryin though! 

SKOL 
Vman


----------



## patcap (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry guys, the beast didn't stick his head out during the day. I wish it was still legal to hunt them at night too, but it isn't and I don't break the rules, so empty handed. I do have some photos of some other kills from this year. I'll post them below. 

may 2008



Feb 2009 killed 1 1/2 hour apart from the same stand.



July 2009 



Here's a photo of the big boar I was after this past weekend who is causing all the problems


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 8, 2009)

There will be other days, just keep trying and post qview when you are lucky and he/she isn't. LOL


----------



## patcap (Sep 8, 2009)

I have pleny of pork in the freezer, which I plan to hit hard toward the end of the month.  There'll be plenty of upcoming Q-view.  Deer season starts here at the beginning of October, so maybe there will be some of that as well.


----------



## patcap (Jun 3, 2010)

I know it's been almost a year, but that boar that was dominating my feeder and only coming at night finally stuck his head out.  To make a long story short, he's at the processor right now.  for those interested, I am going to post some photos below!! 

WARNING:  SOME OF THESE ARE A LITTLE GRAPHIC!!!!


----------



## polishmeat (Aug 31, 2009)

Guys,

Just picked up two slabs of wild boar ribs from this place called Czimers, which is only 10 minutes away from me.  Only cost me 4.50/lb.   They're on the smoker now at 220 using hickory.  Rubbed them down with Magic Dust.  Will definitely wrap them later so they don't lose their moisture, since it's a lean type of meat.  I'll post follow up pics later.


----------



## walle (Aug 31, 2009)

Polish,
sounds good already!  I had the opportunity to eat some wild boar, and was amazed at the lack of _WILD_ - I guess I expect that on those types of game.
Anyway, looking forward to your picts.
Tracey


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds good, Martin.   Looking forward to the qview.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 31, 2009)

czimers is a neat place, I got some of these boar ribs a few months ago, pretty good, make sure to trim off some of the fat on top, it is kind of gamey. the meat however is really "porky".

I have a post on that smoke somewhere on here.


----------



## polishmeat (Aug 31, 2009)

Jim,

Ya, very cool place - talked to Richard, real cool guy gave me a bit of background of the family business and about the meat they get and where from.  Definitely going back to try other stuff such as the lion and black bear ribs.  

I know what you mean about the fat on top, took the membrane off on the bone side, and the meat side looked like it had another "membrane" on the meaty side.  I tried pulling it a bit with no luck, it wasn' too thick so I just left it on.  They're in the smoker, about to foil em up a bit in a minute.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 31, 2009)

We talked the other night about that place. Did you fine out if they would ship some meat ? I hope so they have a bunch of exotics meats that are really good. But I would like to see the Qview of those ribs. I will be talking to you soon.


----------



## polishmeat (Sep 2, 2009)

Here it is guys, finally getting around to posting the QView of the wild boar ribs.  So, I was totally let down with these, they were pretty darn tough, even though I smoked them for about 4.5 hours, spritzing and foiling.   Although the Q looked and smelled great, the meat was really, really gamey.   I wish I had a dog that could eat up the rest, so I had to toss them, really inedible.  Might just be my taste, or perhaps an old pig.  I wil NOT be making these again, and am sticking to good 'ol pork!  I'm actually smoking some BBs right now, more QView to come in another thread.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 2, 2009)

If they were really, really gamey I'll bet you any money they came off a boar pig. And what's a city boy like you doin eatin wild meat??? LMAO


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 2, 2009)

The wild boar spares I got from czimers worked out pretty well. I marinated mine in pineapple juice overnight.

www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75773


----------



## oneshot (Sep 2, 2009)

Most people that hunt wild boar won't eat a boar, they're to gamey tasting!!!!!  Hunters want the smaller sows, around 90 or 100 lbs is some lip smackin good eatin stuff!!!!! That store may be gettin mostly boars and a sow here and there.....


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear you didn't like them Martin, but you never know till ya try.


----------



## patcap (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm an avid pig hunter and I've eaten everything from the small sows to medium boars, and the only one that was the least bit gamey was a 150 lb sow.  The trick is to get to the animal quickly after death and castrate the boar.  That seems to solve the problem.  By nature the wild pigs are going to be tough.  They live a pretty tough life and there is very little fat on them.  I've never tried to eat the ribs on any of mine.  I usually just have the rib meat turned into cajun smoked sausage, but I imagine the ribs would be tough and dry because of the low fat content.  Sorry you had a bad experience.  I hope to rid myself of a large boar this weekend and if I get him, I plan to try to smoke the ribs.  I'll let you know how it turns out if it works out.


----------



## polishmeat (Sep 3, 2009)

Pat,

That sounds great! Yes, please post your results - I'm very curious.  From what I'm gathering, it was either an old pig or it wasn't castrated in time.  I actually remember that from the old country, they would castrate the farm pigs right after they slaughtered them for some reason, never understood that.


----------



## patcap (Sep 3, 2009)

I think it has something to do with the testosterone leaching into the meat, but I'm no expert by any means. I do know that the sow that was gamey still had some milk from nursing even though her piglets seemed to be weaned and my theory is that the extra hormones are what made her gamey. I see no reason why the same wouldn't be true for the boar.  But, let's not get ahead of ourselves.  First I have to take the boar, a task not so easy.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Patcap, where is that boar???? LOL   I'm a hunter and know it ain't easy!!!!!  How about some pics when ya get one????


----------



## supervman (Sep 7, 2009)

You know. I'd LOVE to try those and they "LOOK" really good but the thing I noticed is that there's no pull back on the meat to expose some bone. 

Perhaps they needed to be done longer like a spare rib? ? ? ? 

Maybe "IF" you try em again they need to be more of a 3-2-1???? 

Points for tryin though! 

SKOL 
Vman


----------



## patcap (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry guys, the beast didn't stick his head out during the day. I wish it was still legal to hunt them at night too, but it isn't and I don't break the rules, so empty handed. I do have some photos of some other kills from this year. I'll post them below. 

may 2008



Feb 2009 killed 1 1/2 hour apart from the same stand.



July 2009 



Here's a photo of the big boar I was after this past weekend who is causing all the problems


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 8, 2009)

There will be other days, just keep trying and post qview when you are lucky and he/she isn't. LOL


----------



## patcap (Sep 8, 2009)

I have pleny of pork in the freezer, which I plan to hit hard toward the end of the month.  There'll be plenty of upcoming Q-view.  Deer season starts here at the beginning of October, so maybe there will be some of that as well.


----------



## patcap (Jun 3, 2010)

I know it's been almost a year, but that boar that was dominating my feeder and only coming at night finally stuck his head out.  To make a long story short, he's at the processor right now.  for those interested, I am going to post some photos below!! 

WARNING:  SOME OF THESE ARE A LITTLE GRAPHIC!!!!


----------

